# RQ3 Swiftwater Rescue June 28-30



## 4 Corners Riversports (Jun 15, 2005)

What: Rescue 3 International Swiftwater Rescue, nationally certified and internationally recognized course
Who: Taught by Juan Cullum, Class V Guide for Hire; Hosted by 4 Corners Riversports
Where: Animas River, Durango, CO
When: June 28-30 8:00am - 4:30pm
Cost: Original Certificaiton is $300, Recert is $150

Juan Cullum has been teaching swiftwater since 1993. He started his education in rescue work as a volunteer firefighter with Animas Fire District in 1991. He has also taught EMT and WFR classes. Juan has worked for Wolf Creek Ski Patrol and spent 15 years guiding Upper Animas and Piedra trips for Mountain Waters Rafting.

The course is a 3 day, very intensive, hands-on course. The first day consists of classroom lecture and rope work. The second two days are primarily water days with lots of swimming.

For more information or to sign up please contact Drew at 4 Corners Riversports (970) 259-3893.


----------

